# should I debadge? Yes, I've searched



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm bored. What kind of quick, cheap mod should I do to my car that won't be making me kick myself in the ass later on? I 'm thinking of debadging the Sentra, but I dunno. ANy other suggestions?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

after debadging... u can add some SUNNY badges, u could advance ur timing... "red out" ur tail lights with testors paint, paint ur corners all amber... or u can gut ur grille and put mesh in it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well if you mod your car a lot cops will be assholes to you... they are all assholes... (sorry just had to put that in)

you can cheaply get clear corners they are like 15 bucks, or you can spray them amber for the same cost... you can paint that bar in the back of your car between the tails to the color of your car...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've already got the cheap clear corners. Y0ou're right, cops are assholes. All of'em.  I actually wouldn't mind getting my bar painted, or just getting a bar off of an XE, but I don't know anyone with an xe that'd trade. That's the problem with Ohio. Not a lot of Nissans around.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> * I actually wouldn't mind getting my bar painted, or just getting a bar off of an XE, but I don't know anyone with an xe that'd trade. That's the problem with Ohio. Not a lot of Nissans around. *


try car-part.com .... my boy [redacted] got his XE rear for about $30.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *after debadging... u can add some SUNNY badges, u could advance ur timing... "red out" ur tail lights with testors paint, paint ur corners all amber... or u can gut ur grille and put mesh in it. *



Dag... if he does all that you will have a TWIN! lmao


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

u might be right Wayne... those are old mods i did though besides the Sunny badges. i got sunny clear corners and the se-l tails.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

True true... Hey you going to taht big ass meet in Broward this comming month? I got a flyer from the parts department the other day.. Looks like its going to be a hell of a turn out!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yea bro... Nov 23rd correct?? im rolling up there with 3 G20's and a bunch of Altys and B15's.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hellz yeah.. I'm so there. Looks like fun.


----------



## B14INMIAMI (Oct 11, 2003)

hey were in broward is it?? and what do i need to have to go??


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks for jacking my thread, MF'ers.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry bro.... Uhhh YEAH debageing...very good. You should go for armrest from nissan. Good stuff. Actually I'm moding my armrest today to get it to fold up! I will post pics, even tho its easy as hell.. Its still a mod damnit! [banana]


----------

